# bigalsonline.com



## adamprice271 (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm sure everyone here knows of the site, possibly ordered from there too. I have ordered at least 5 different times from them in the past 2 years, never had one single issue until today. I got a 30" 65w aqualight, and a 48" 130w aqualight plus some other goodies. I open upo the 30" throw it on the 20g, open up the 48" and OH NO, bulbs are shattered! I call bigalsonline up really quick, the lady asks me to send some pics to her e-mail and said the new bulbs would ship out this morning. I expected a little more hassle I guess. Like I said, never had a problem until now, and it was taken care of very very promptly...I shouls have the bulbs tommorow. Highly reccomended.

Adam


----------



## fjc973 (Aug 22, 2007)

yeah they are good and Dr foster & smith too


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

I love Drs Foster and Smith. I had an issue with an Eheim filter and Eheim needed my receipt for the warranty. I couldnt find it so i rang up Drs Fosters and Smith and they had it on file and even emailed it to Eheim for me. It's that little extra service that wins my business again. Now the subsequent service i received from Eheim is another story...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yup I always order from DrF&S, partly b/c I have cats and dogs, too. 

BigAls has good prices and sometimes beats out DrF&S, but their catalogs are annoying- I don't find them very user-friendly.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

I haven't had any issues with bigals yet. Had one with the Drs and they did me right--as hassle free as it gets.....:thumbsup: 

As I've said in the past, there are times when I will pay more for something for the "customer service" assurance of companies like the Drs. Just depends on what I'm ordering....:thumbsup:


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

i had a problem with big als on a bulb and with DrF/S and both of them took care of the issue without blinking an eye.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

had problems with sinking food that didnt sink. refunded the money right away.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

aquariumguys.com has good deals and is very professional and friendly.


----------



## Luis138 (Mar 15, 2008)

I had the worst experience ever with aquariumguys.com.

Luis


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

:icon_redf LOL I thought you where advertising Bi Gals Online and I thought how inapproptiate!!!! Now it makes more sence! Bigals!! LOL :icon_lol:


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I just placed an order today (my first) from Big Al's Online at 9:03 am. I was surprised to see another email from Big Al's at 11:38 am notifying me that my order has shipped. Now that's fast!


----------

